# Viva las vegas!



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

so who here on the youth fourm is going to vegas? Specifically, who is competing in young adult male freestyle? post pics of either set up if you are going so we can find eachother. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Ill be in Vegas. Shooting the freestyle flights though. I want the $$$$


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm shooting that division. We might see each other on the line. You know what would be cool is if we all had a little AT meet after Friday's shoot so that we can put a face to the avitar. What do you guys think?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> Ill be in Vegas. Shooting the freestyle flights though. I want the $$$$


Same here, I should do pretty good.

I'll be shooting my AB, may take the maxxis as a backup


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> Ill be in Vegas. Shooting the freestyle flights though. I want the $$$$


oh cool  I don't think that youth or young adult get money though do they?
oh well, here is a pic of me. We really should get a group of about 5 or 6 and browse the trade show because we only shoot around 1:00 P:M the first day.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I'm shooting that division. We might see each other on the line. You know what would be cool is if we all had a little AT meet after Friday's shoot so that we can put a face to the avitar. What do you guys think?


yea, should find a place for us all to meet.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll probably be the only one shooting a black alphaburner with red spec and orange strings in freestyle. If that doesn't do it, I have a set of b-stingers(may not help much), axcel sight, and a limbdriver.

I agree we should meet and introduce ourselves at the trade show. 

We should pick a booth and a time though


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Anyone shooting louisville? If i can find someone to take me i belive i could to ok. its only 20 yards right?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I'll probably be the only one shooting a black alphaburner with red spec and orange strings in freestyle. If that doesn't do it, I have a set of b-stingers(may not help much), axcel sight, and a limbdriver.
> 
> I agree we should meet and introduce ourselves at the trade show.
> 
> We should pick a booth and a time though


oh cool. Black and red has got to be the coolest paintjob I have seen. Hmm, after we shoot let's meet at the hoyt booth I guess. Is everyone in agreement with that proposition?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Anyone shooting louisville?


na, only doing vegas.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> oh cool. Black and red has got to be the coolest paintjob I have seen. Hmm, after we shoot let's meet at the hoyt booth I guess. Is everyone in agreement with that proposition?


Hoyt booth sounds good, I'm shooting the "D" line on saturday and sunday so I can meet anytime other than then


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Hoyt booth sounds good, I'm shooting the "D" line on saturday and sunday so I can meet anytime other than then


So it looks like we've got two people so far. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

oops, i mean friday and saturday.

Sounds good. Bring your bow with when we meet.


Are you going to be there thursday?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> oops, i mean friday and saturday.
> 
> Sounds good. Bring your bow with when we meet.
> 
> ...


yea, we arrive late on Thursday and are staying in the hotel. I kinda have to be there friday and saturday but not going to be there sunday.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

oh btw, if you ever get the chance you HAVE to go to the fountains at the bellagio on the strip. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

bow slayer said:


> Ill be in Vegas. Shooting the freestyle flights though. I want the $$$$


so you going to meet us at the hoyt booth as well?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I was gonna suggest meeting thursday at open practice, but it doesn't sound like an option.

We could meet at open practice on friday or saturday too


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I was gonna suggest meeting thursday at open practice, but it doesn't sound like an option.
> 
> We could meet at open practice on friday or saturday too


o.k that sounds good.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> o.k that sounds good.


What time?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Actually, I was thinking about meeting at one of the tables in the middle of the ball room right after we turn in score cards. But, I guess the Hoyt booth works. I just think they might be a bit annoyed if there are a bunch of teenagers standing there waiting for people they don't know, if you know what I mean. 

So, are we going to be carrying our bows around the trade show? Sorry, but that sounds like a pain to me. I really think it would be easier to meet at a table just after Friday's shoot. Any objections? And that way we would have our bows anyways.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Actually, I was thinking about meeting at one of the tables in the middle of the ball room right after we turn in score cards. But, I guess the Hoyt booth works. I just think they might be a bit annoyed if there are a bunch of teenagers standing there waiting for people they don't know, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So, are we going to be carrying our bows around the trade show? Sorry, but that sounds like a pain to me. I really think it would be easier to meet at a table just after Friday's shoot. Any objections? And that way we would have our bows anyways.


The only thing that I see is that we are shooting different divisions...

We could meet at the practice range or bow storage room and inconvenience no one.

I know last year, the trade show was pretty busy, so bows at the trade show may be a pain(should have thought of that sooner), thanks for pointing that out, Sighting in....


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

For all of us that are shooting in the Youth divisions, the shoot starts at 1. My club will be having a team meeting before the shoot, so that is out for me. Right after is good for me, though. Like I said, behind the risers is probably the best place to do it. Any objections?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That sounds good.

I shoot at 4pm on friday and saturday. Not sure when I will shoot on sunday. 

It might be a good idea to exchange cell numbers so we have a form of communication while in vegas


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

wish i was going. i was so close to get the ok from the parents, but with the way its been with money, we can't do it this year. not with indoor nationals and outdoor nationals. hope to see you guys in louisville though.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So it's settled, then. Any questions? I will be wearing a red Corner Archery staff shirt.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> wish i was going. i was so close to get the ok from the parents, but with the way its been with money, we can't do it this year. not with indoor nationals and outdoor nationals. hope to see you guys in louisville though.


Where are outdoor nationals?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> So it's settled, then. Any questions? I will be wearing a red Corner Archery staff shirt.


Cool, I'll be wearing either last years or this years hoyt shooter shirt and will have an Alphaburner... I might have to find something that stands out more to wear though...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Cool, I'll be wearing either last years or this years hoyt shooter shirt and will have an Alphaburner... I might have to find something that stands out more to wear though...


yea, I will be wearing a hoyt shooter shirt like every other person there lol.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Actually, I was thinking about meeting at one of the tables in the middle of the ball room right after we turn in score cards. But, I guess the Hoyt booth works. I just think they might be a bit annoyed if there are a bunch of teenagers standing there waiting for people they don't know, if you know what I mean.
> 
> So, are we going to be carrying our bows around the trade show? Sorry, but that sounds like a pain to me. I really think it would be easier to meet at a table just after Friday's shoot. Any objections? And that way we would have our bows anyways.


Hmm yea, I saw a few pictures of people carrying their bows in the archery magazine but that is a good point. This is the first time I am going so I will have to figure out the locations of these things but it shouldn't be too hard. I think after turning in score cards would be better also so we don't psyc each other out and so we have more time for the show without being rushed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

what does everyone think about meeting at the practice range at say 11, then make plans for the rest of the day. 

I say the practice range because it is right at the beginning of all the archery stuff, well atleast that end. Once we meet, we can go where ever and do what not


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

just talked to my mom and we should actually be there by about 2:00 P.M so that actually isn't an issue.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> just talked to my mom and we should actually be there by about 2:00 P.M so that actually isn't an issue.


we should meet then thursday and shoot a round together before the shoot


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> what does everyone think about meeting at the practice range at say 11, then make plans for the rest of the day.
> 
> I say the practice range because it is right at the beginning of all the archery stuff, well atleast that end. Once we meet, we can go where ever and do what not


O.K then. That sounds good.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> we should meet then thursday and shoot a round together before the shoot


sounds good. I swear, if the baggage people do anything to that bow...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> sounds good. I swear, if the baggage people do anything to that bow...


I know, just tell them that there is about $6000 worth of stuff in the case and it is very delicate. you should be fine though


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I know, just tell them that there is about $6000 worth of stuff in the case and it is very delicate. you should be fine though


yea, it is in a hard case and I plan on packing my clothes in it. Don't know what to do with the arrows however seeing as the stupid linking logs (2613s) won't fit in the current holder at the top of the case.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I pack the arrows well, but you only need to take 5. Make sure it only weighs about 38-42lbs total though


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I pack the arrows well, but you only need to take 5. Make sure it only weighs about 38-42lbs total though


oh yea, it's way less than that. And southwest flies bags free anyway.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

thats good, northwest/delta may charge this year


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Where are outdoor nationals?


they are in darrington washington. the nfaa website I think has info posted on it already


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't know when I will be getting there Thursday, so you can count me out for that meet. 

Does this mean that we will have two get-togethers? One on Thursday at 11, and one on Friday after all the score cards are turned in? Sounds good to me.

See you all there.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Practice is open to 6pm i think thursday, so I would probably be a latter meet there. 

What time do scores get turned in for the youth flights?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Practice is open to 6pm i think thursday, so I would probably be a latter meet there.
> 
> What time do scores get turned in for the youth flights?


Official practice starts at 1, and things usually go for about 2 and a half hours. So, around 3:30 or so. It's just whenever it is finished.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I may watch the youth flights to scope out comptetion. 

If not, I'll be there are 3


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://www.nfaa-archery.org/tournaments/vegas/schedule.cfm


1:00 pm 1st Round, Group "C"
Championship Freestyle Limited Compound, Championship Senior Freestyle, Championship Barebow, *All Youth*


7:00 am 2nd Round, Group "C

1:00 pm Youth Awards


that should help us out a bit.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be there
:darkbeer::thumbs_up


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

s4 shooter said:


> i will be there
> :darkbeer::thumbs_up


sweet. So now we've got 3 people. (well 4 including me)

why is it that I simply post "who is going to vegas"in gen pop and almost no replies but when I post "who is going to vegas" on the smaller and less visited youth fourm we have meeting places and a complete schedule laid out in 2 days with a party of 4?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Cause adults don't throw as cool parties. :tongue:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Cause adults don't throw as cool parties. :tongue:


hey, what happens at vegas :eyebrows::tongue:


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

IM NOT A DUDE! but ill be there! XD lol


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> IM NOT A DUDE! but ill be there! XD lol


alright then. Cool. You gonna meet us at the designated spot?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

So we got me, N7709K, Robinhooder3, BowtechBabe18, and maybe Bow Slayer? Sounds great. So, right behind the bleachers on the older side of the ball room right after all the score cards are turned in? Any objections.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

sounds good


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

that sounds good
:thumbs_up


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> So we got me, N7709K, Robinhooder3, BowtechBabe18, and maybe Bow Slayer? Sounds great. So, right behind the bleachers on the older side of the ball room right after all the score cards are turned in? Any objections.


I concur. It is my first time there so give me a little while to find it lol.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

if only i had someone to go with.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> if only i had someone to go with.


You want to tag along with us? The more the merrier


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

I will be at vegas and I've been saying it 3eve3ry time There was a post I shoot line D unlimited freestyle flight i thin its called.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe next year. Have fun guys... and girls!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Robinhooder3 said:


> You want to tag along with us? The more the merrier


I think im the only one from kentucky.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

ebonarcher said:


> I will be at vegas and I've been saying it 3eve3ry time There was a post I shoot line D unlimited freestyle flight i thin its called.


well, you aren't a youth but we would be more than happy to have you.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> I think im the only one from kentucky.


I am the only one from cali as far as I know lol.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

yea but all you guys can almost drive to vegas. its a 5 hour plane ride from here.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> yea but all you guys can almost drive to vegas. its a 5 hour plane ride from here.


long ways from MN and WI...


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote[ Robinhooder3] I am the only one from cali as far as I know lol. 
endquote]


cough cough... I fly hove on the 11 the to los angelos and will be leaving from Lancaster on thursday night.

Yes I know I'm not a youth but I am just following this thread to see whom from AT is going to VEGAS.
And you "yout's" will most likely out shoot me.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

N7709K said:


> long ways from MN and WI...


so one other person that HAS to fly.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Two more have to fly, i would rather drive, but flying is faster


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Not this year*

Wont be making it up till next year. Plz post scores when yall get back would like to know what wins. And did ya hear of the 14 year old that shot really good at lancaster? My goal for next year is between 897 and 900. Better keep practicing lol


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Two more have to fly, i would rather drive, but flying is faster


yea, we are flying in from Sacramento or L.A. Not sure. Will have to see on the 18th


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i may have a change in the bow I bring, it depends on whether my AB is maxing at the right poundage


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

if you guys could take and upload some pics for those of us unlucky people to be stuck at home, that would be great. especially pics of the new archery products, the pros, and the shoot off.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i'll get some pics, I'm not sure how many of the venders or the shootoff I can get, but I'll get some


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i'll get some pics, I'm not sure how many of the venders or the shootoff I can get, but I'll get some


whatever you can manage is fine. thanks!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i drilled the back of my hand with a release today, I hope its healed by vegas...


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

What do you mean? 

I will see what I can do with pictures. I will leave on Saturday night, so I won't be able to show any of the shoot off.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> i drilled the back of my hand with a release today, I hope its healed by vegas...


What do you mean by that? The arrow was off the rest or the release was set too hot or what?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> What do you mean by that? The arrow was off the rest or the release was set too hot or what?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1134529

Here you go


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

9 days til I'm there, can't wait

I may be bringing my maxxis, unless my new peep and arrows get in intime


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm leaving next Thursday morning. It's nice that we can drive there in a couple of hours. I can't wait. All of the make-up work for school will be a pain, but it will be well worth it. :thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For those that will be there, do we want to meet and shoot a round on thursday?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

N7709K said:


> For those that will be there, do we want to meet and shoot a round on thursday?


sure, why not  I think I just shot a 298 today but that was in the back yard and I wasn't keeping official track. btw, is your hand fine?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I'm leaving next Thursday morning. It's nice that we can drive there in a couple of hours. I can't wait. All of the make-up work for school will be a pain, but it will be well worth it. :thumbs_up


my independent study shouldn't be that bad.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I gotta make up a week of school


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Honors classes don't make it any easier...

I don't know that I can make it to the Thursday, but I am super excited for the meet after on Friday!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> Honors classes don't make it any easier...
> 
> I don't know that I can make it to the Thursday, but I am super excited for the meet after on Friday!


sweet! So we have 3 or 4 people meeting thursday, then 6 friday and saturday?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Two more days...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Just getting ready to head to the airport. My cell numebr is 218 760 0735. Call or text if you need to get ahold of me.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm leaving now! See you all tomorrow!:smile:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Whats with the NASP pics?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hey ummm... I went to the table after turning in the score cards and couldn't find any of you guys. :dontknow: anyway, I took third and only lost second by x count lain: The first day I got a 299  second day I was sooooo focused on getting a 300 and securing victory that I shot a 9 and it got to me so I shot 3 more  well anyway, congrats on some high scores peoples :teeth:


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I got 11th place. I scored a 288 (Meh) and a 296 with 19 Xs day two. My personal best on a Vegas round. 

Me and BowtechBabe talked for a bit, but we didn't see anybody else. Also, N7709K met and talked a lot, but he was shooting when the meeting was supposed to happen. I guess it kind of failed. Oh well.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Finished in 254th in freestyle flights

Congrats to the other shooters


----------

